# Bon Jovi rocks!!!(Lost Highway Tour)



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls havent posted much at all in last few week as been very busy at work and also going thru a bad phase. However I went to see Bon Jovi again at the weekend in Punchestown (C0. Kildare,near Dublin) and they were absolutely amazing as always!!! We were in the golden circle again so had a lovely view!! 

Anyone else going this time round??


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi 

I saw them last month in Abu Dhabi, they just keep getting better and better!!!

Sharry


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep - going tonight! Very excited!  I will have seen every UK tour since 1993!!  Hurrah!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG HE IS DIVINE!!!!

Never fails to be fabulous, brilliant, brilliant, brilliant!!!!!

Brilliant gig as ever, was so excited - was really close too!!

Irish - how on earth did you get into the golden circle?!  You lucky thing!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Ooooh Sally now you've got me all excited and I have to wait until 24th! 

I'm in gold circle - couldn't get them through Ticketmaster was a complete nightmare so I joined the fan club for a year - means I can get in before the gates open though so everything crossed I might manage front row this year!!  I will do my best.  Got some great photos from last time in gold circle but lost them all  

I do think this will be my last tour in gold circle though - the prices are verging on ridiculous now, not fair on the fans    

Glad you had a great time - did they play plenty of older songs?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes - plenty of old stuff!!  I am ashamed to say there were 3 songs i didn't know - which is shocking seeing as i have the Lost Highway and clearly haven't listened to it!!!

Brilliant though as ever....

Hmm may need to join the fan club..... would love at least one chance to do that....


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

It's worth joining when they are about to tour for better tickets.  

Glad I've got plenty of classics to look forward to.  Lost Highway is good but not listened to it all that much, I absolutely love Summertime .... please tell me they played that?!?  It is such a happy song and reminds me of their older stuff, and I love the line "like that first slow dance and that first long kiss, they're ain't nothing baby better than this"  aaaaaaaah bless  

Can you believe I had no one to go with!?!?  Don't people have taste these days    I suppose I am slightly biased but I know what a good night it will be.  Dragging my brother along, I don't think he's really looking forward to it though


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you believe I have had my ticket for 24th for months (bought by a friend when I had last negative cycle - to cheer me up!) and have now found out it is going to clash with my next ivf cycle. GUTTED!

Helen xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Helen you poor thing, is it a definate no or does it depend on how dates work out?


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah, golden circle tickets are thru the fan club. My sister's friend is even madder about jon than I am!! She is doing all her partying now as had her little lad when she was 16! He was with us at the gig this time round (now age 12) 

I would sooo love to see them in New Jersey/New York. Think will try to go there before they retire!!!! 

Bon Jovi just really have the power to cheer me up. I was feeling down for a few months there and they have lifted my spirits. At our gig a girl (Spanish i think) jumped on stage and managed to get a big snog with him!!! Wish it was me! Yeah me and a million others out there! 

Jon did a fab version of "Halleluia" (which was in the film Pay it forward) and it was amazing! My sister is a trained singer and thinks it was better than the original guy!!!  But of course,what else does she expect from the maestro!!! 

Keep the faith girls and enjoy any concerts coming up!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

irisheyes - oh yes, New Jersey is my ultimate goal too!! that would be amazing!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

6 days and counting!

Girls did they have a walkway or anything away from the stage this year?  Last year they had a walkway around the gold circle, got a some yummy views from there.

Irish you are right, definately a feel good band, they often lift my spirits if I listen to them when down.  This is the first year i've had to join fan club to get gold circle, aways got them thru ticketmaster until now.  They just get harder to get hold of.

I am sooooooo excited


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope, no walkway this time... more's the pity!!


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

had to sell my tickets as will be 36weeks when i would have been going next week. Am devastated.
Hope everyone else has fun though.

H


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I would have chanced it!!!!   i was only about 20 weeks when i saw them 2 weeks ago so not too bad...


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

H I know it's not the same but will be up front and will try to get some video to send you


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

sallywags said:


> I would have chanced it!!!!  i was only about 20 weeks when i saw them 2 weeks ago so not too bad...


Oops - meant to say 2 years!!  god i'm a muppet...

H - should also have sent you some hugs..  soz


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Been Listening to the Lost highway CD too - Everybodys broken is good too.
I also like the one with Leanne Rimmes
I Still think Bon Jovi Rocks 
Would Love to hear them Live, Must ask Santa for the ticket . . . . 
~Dizzi~


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Sadly,Jovigirl-no runway at ours either!! I too got great pics the last time.

I was wondering Sallywags at your post!! Had to check the profile to see if I had missed the latest news!!!

Did I tell you wot we did at my sisters hen weekend last year. We blew up a gorg pic of Jon and put his head on a stick and brought him away for the weekend with us!! All of us mad about him!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish  

I've got a lifesize card board cut out .... just can't bring myself to throw it away so is stashed in the spare room

5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm going on saturday woohoo i cant wait.

can anyone tell me what time it finished roughly (so i can let my babysitters know)

abby


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish   for you, sorry you have been having a tough time, you mentioned it on your first post sorry not to send them you before now  

Keep the faith hun, someday will be saturday night  

The excitement is building and building girls I dread to think what state i'll be in come Tuesday


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Jovigirl- feelin a bit better at the moment. Abby our gig was over at 11.10 (they played for 2 hrs 40 mins!!!! -thats including 2 encores). Then we had a 40 min walk back to the car - that was 12am and we got home at 1.45!! Some people were stuck in car park til 2am tho!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Two more sleeps!!!


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

I have still not had the call to go out to barcelona for our tx, so still might make it on Tuesday!

Helen x


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jealous as I am that you are all going and I can't - I hope Tuesday night is fantastic for you....

Hannah.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

While we were at my brothers wedding at the weekend my sister's friend was at the gig in Manchester(i think) and forwarded a pic with her standing with Jon Bon Jovi who she says she met in the hotel they were staying in.!  We are still trying to believe that it is him as kinda of looked a bit waxy! He had sunglasses on so no help there. I will be soooo jealous if its true!!! However I think she would have msde sure she was hugging him to death if it was really him. She had let other friend stand beside him! Maybe she was star struck!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Helen any news yet?

I've still got to sort out transport, talk about leaving it until the last minute!

Irish I would be so jealous too, wow imagine having your photo taken with him.  Our hands touched once - it was on the solo Destination Anywhere tour  

EEEEEEEEk it's tomorrow!  I need to calm down, have so much to do tonight and have to go into work in the morning, oh what to wear


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi there 

thanks for the info irish you were spot on 

sorry for not replying sooner but it has been manic here 

well all i can say is that we got absolutely soaked but it was worth every minute of it and the atmosphere was fantastic 

hope you all have a great time when you see him 


Abby


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

My front row hopes have been dashed, there has been people queing since this morning - there was over 30 there this afternoon.  Oh wish I wasn't in work in the morning, i'd booked it then cancelled it


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all,

I was at Hampden on Saturday and they were amazing.  The weather was terrible, it rained solid from 5pm!   

Jon clearly does not like the rain ! 

The set list was amazing and as I had fan club tickets, I was in the first 50 into the gig    .  I got a great spot directly in front of Jon    


I loved it!!!

Hope everyone else who is going enjoys themselves,  lets face it you would have to be dead inside not too!      

Jon is so so lovely   

Jovi

x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you had a good time Jovi - it'd be hard not to enjoy a Jovi gig!!!  Did The Feeling support?  Did you get there really early to be in the first 50 - I have fan club tix too so get in early just hoping i'm there early enough    Ooooh sorry for all the questions, i'm verging on hyper tonight - keep thinking this time tomorrow


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Jovi -good to see you back posting. Havent been on myself as much this year. Send me a pm sometime. I see you are still in the "deciding " phase.Take care xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Jovigirl - Yes the feeling did support but I wasn't impressed to be honest.  I don't think they were the right type of support act for Bon Jovi.  Nickelback supported them on the HAND tour in 2006 and were much better.

hope you had a great time, the set list looked brill.

Irish - Yeah not been on for ages, I sometimes just pop on to read but no posting but when I saw a topic about ma man how could I resist  

Hope you are well

Jovi 

x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow  

I managed to get on 2nd row and was a very happy girl for 2 1/2 hours    The set list was amazing, the best I've seen for a long time!  Runaway!!!  And Richie singing I'l be there for you.  Blaze of glory.  These Days.  Oooooh what a night.

Going to see if any photos have turned out, only got a couple of vids but not sure how good they've turned out, will let you know if I put them on you tube.

Take care everyone x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

There you go girls!
/links


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Meant to say, Jon forgot the words for a moment in Runaway


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

i bet everyone helped him out?!


----------

